# problem with sony handycam



## italman (Nov 4, 2006)

hey,
i don't know if this is in the right place, sorry if it's not, im new. 

I bought a dvd-rw disk for my sony handycam and its supposed to let me edit my videos but it's not working. can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong.


Thanks.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 4, 2006)

Are you seeing any error display? What'z the error?


----------

